# Code for Tetanus shot



## sstone (Apr 8, 2008)

We have a patient that came in with a human bite on her hand.  She was given antibiotics and a tetanus shot.  Would you use 90772/J1670 or 90471/90715.  My understanding is the 90471/90715 is for a routine vaccine.  Thanks for your help.

Sharon


----------



## heathergirl (Apr 8, 2008)

*Be careful!!!!!!*

Please make sure that it was tetnus given and not tetnus diptheria or Adacel/Boostrix.  These all vary in cost. You can loose alot of money by coding incorrectly.   
The code J1670 is tetnus immun globulin.  Probably not the right one.  
Check to make sure what was given and was it dicumented correctly.  


I hope this helps!



Heather D Unklesbay, CPC, MA 
Office Manager


----------



## heathergirl (Apr 8, 2008)

*injection code*

90471 is correct!


----------



## LOVE2CODE (Apr 8, 2008)

sstone said:


> We have a patient that came in with a human bite on her hand.  She was given antibiotics and a tetanus shot.  Would you use 90772/J1670 or 90471/90715.  My understanding is the 90471/90715 is for a routine vaccine.  Thanks for your help.
> 
> Sharon





Antibiotics--J code + 90772
Tetanus--90703 + 90471

Correct billing.....

YTH,CPC


----------

